# <<<<Friday Pictures>>>>



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Let's get it started.

It's time to eat breakfast.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Cut his head off and boiled it Friday . Had him all cleaned up to make a center piece for Saturday night supper at the deer lease.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Ready for the summer and fun with the family!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

This is my daughters first deer. 75 yards with a .243. 8years old. She spent over 75 hours in the pop up blind with out complaining once about boredom or weather. We chased a 8pt for the whole season but only came to feeder at night! Couldn't be more proud of her.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My son Hunter with his license
Hunter with a sombrero and his Chihuahua. Just asking to be made fun of.
New pedals! 
His and hers
No room on the couch

URL=http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/devil1824/media/20150102_175757_zpszpzp6ea4.jpg.html]







[/URL]URL=http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/devil1824/media/20150106_160428_zpsz42lsa3r.jpg.html]







[/URL]URL=http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/devil1824/media/20150107_181708_zps4rpngnju.jpg.html]







[/URL]URL=http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/devil1824/media/20150107_165445_zps67vkvlsg.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

These are part of the kites that I am making for the grandkids (9)....Made them from scratch, cut the sticks on the table saw, notched them on the scroll saw..Making the sail using trash bags.....


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunrise and sunset on New Year's Day.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

Trip to New Mexico last week. This was a first for all of us snowboarding/snowskiing.
1. Plane ride
2. Above the clouds on the way to mountain
3-5. Ski Apache
6-7. Ski lift selfies
8. Snowmen


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

9-10. Tubing
11-12. Feeding deer off our balcony


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*A late Christmas Pic.*

This was the first year Elizabeth would have anything to do with the man in red.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool tarpon in paint-









Pretty black grouper-









My oldest boy "the ball player"


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Couple more.









Got to feed the ones that stay over winter, he comes to the feeder around 20 times per day. We call him fatso LOL.









Got photo bombed while taking a picture of all the Whistling tree ducks that frequent our tank this time of year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Celebrated our one year anniversary this week.










Tuna caught this summer ready to hit the grill










Great hunt from Monroe City


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I took my son on his first duck hunt. He loved it and is hooked.
The second pic he was watching the dog work. He really liked that.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

How about a few random summertime shots to help us forget the cold...


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*papa's trainiee*

Buddy of mine took this years ago he just found it and added a few effects.It was the winter after Ike on a West Galveston bay hunting trip My father Antone and my kid at the time(now all grown up)


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*17" Skillet*

Just received my purchase from Amazon, 17" Skillet! Can't wait to use it. Now I need to figure what I want to cook.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Those wacky fallow deer

Busted in the blind -



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203476541890149



They were 5 feet in front of the blind.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

redspeck said:


> Just received my purchase from Amazon, 17" Skillet! Can't wait to use it. Now I need to figure what I want to cook.


 Jalapeno corn bread for 10?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

redspeck said:


> Just received my purchase from Amazon, 17" Skillet! Can't wait to use it. Now I need to figure what I want to cook.


 Breakfast tacos!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

His first Redhead


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Pictures are from Christmas to this past weekend duck hunting at the Cast and Blast Mens Ministries hunt in Rockport.
#1 Won LCR! 
#2 Breaking in a beer drinking glass with none other than an ice cold shiner!
#3 Duck hunting the day after Christmas
#4 Drake in Rockport!
#5 Heading in after shooting 5 limits of redheads in an hour or so


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

This dude showed back up four days after AS closed. Grrrrr.

******** being loud and drinking that I told to shut up so we can sleep around midnight at a hotel in Hondo decided they needed it worse than me for their 92' Chebby half ton.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

The little man is getting big!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> His first Redhead


In a dozen or so years, maybe he can say the same thing at college.

Taking my son duck hunting for the first time in a couple of weeks. Can't wait!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

- Last years Super Bowl cookout, anxiously awaiting the playoff games in hopes the Cowboys make it for this years SB party!! :brew2:

- Cold temps in the Valley on the way to work yesterday!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*From the deer stand*

.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Had our last weekend at the deer lease. Bring on summer now!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Dogs at the deer lease enjoying themselves.
Never leave a deer head just layin around these little wolves. They will eat it up!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Grandkids dropped by yesterday. Little one decided get on the table and watch hunting shows with me. Told me she wants a bear (grizzly) and can eat 3 geese. When birds fall she says "I eat that!"


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Been kind of busy lately..... Married my best friend last week! Told her it was not official until it gets posted in 2cool!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Texas Louisiana Border


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Out with the dogs on a cold, wet morning

2. Emily and Traveler after a good riding lesson

3. Donna working on despooking Showgirl...makung excellent progress. Showgirl will make a mighty fine dressage/jumping machine for her owner in coming years

4. Its "punks not dead"...geez, kids and their new speak

5. Emily making friends with a 6 week old draught horse named strawberry


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> View attachment 1927994


What am I missing? What exactly is this


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

its what he is missing...... looks like king ranch logo from ford truck.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

txteltech said:


> What am I missing? What exactly is this


KR emblem on the tailgate. Pryed it off at some point late that night where I had the truck backed up to our room. Headed out at 5 next morning to the lease so it was done after I yelled at them for the third time I'm sure. Drinking and being loud as hell outside of our room (wife, niece and I) as their room was next to ours. I'm not a fun hater but it was after 12 and had been going on since 9 or so. 6 or 7 of them in town working I guess .Took my beer out of the chest I had locked down in back of my truck as well. G dang thieves.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A Couple of family photos from a few weeks ago

random....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> A Couple of family photos from a few weeks ago
> 
> random....


 Poor guy is seriously outnumbered. :rotfl:


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

SWS yer a lucki guy,,well until proms and weddings start occuring in a few years ,Jamie I hope ya like grey hair cuz he will have many But you both will live I did!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Poor guy is seriously outnumbered. :rotfl:


I think the crazy looks in their eyes is what got him out numbered... LOL

Beautiful "2cool" family!!!


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Putting used fence wood to good use.


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

My Boy!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Only a fisherman would hold a bush up with

Sunset


Rip Stu

team Redhead


----------



## Fishonthebrain (Mar 16, 2009)

*Friday Pictures*

The forms are set and the steel is in, what we need is a couple of days of good weather!


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

My wife shot an Axis doe this last weekend, making chili tonight and having friends over tomorrow for some back strap.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

marshdonkey said:


> My wife shot an Axis doe this last weekend, making chili tonight and having friends over tomorrow for some back strap.


Your friends are in for a treat, congrats to your wife!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dinner time today...

-------------------------------------------------------

Cheeken Soupa Soul

Cheeken n Rice Soupa.

Shrimp, Creole, Blackened Redfeech, Pontchartrain Sauce n Pasta Allegro. My Sis wanted 3 main courses .. On one plate.. lol 

Pizzzza

Look Closely , Outdoor Treadmill , Dont slip

Dusting 

Perched up on cliff


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

My back to de Blasio as he spoke at officer Liu funeral in NY.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nwilkins said:


> Only a fisherman would hold a bush up with
> 
> Sunset
> 
> ...


Still cooler than the flip side of the pillow. Booyah!


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

ByGodTx said:


> My back to de Blasio as he spoke at officer Liu funeral in NY.


From all of us other 2coolers, thank you for representing us with dignity.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Just received my purchase from Amazon, 17" Skillet! Can't wait to use it. Now I need to figure what I want to cook.


Now that's a frying pan lol...

TH


----------

